# كان مروقها لما حكم الحكمان



## Huda

السلام عليكم
لا أستطيع فهم العبارة التالية التي تحتها خط على  أرجو أن يتكرم أحد ويشرحها لي. العبارة من كتاب مختصر أصول مذهب الشيعة الأثنى العشرية
بداية الافــتراق:


وقد كان المسلمون على ما بعث الله به رسوله من الهدى ودين الحق الموافق لصحيح المنقول وصريح المعقول، فلما قتل عثمان ا ووقعت الفتنة، فاقتتل المسلمون بصفين، مرقت المارقة، التي قال فيها النبي ^: «تمرق مارق على حين فرقة من المسلمين، يقتلهم أولى الطائفتين بالحق»*([1])* وكان مروقها لما حكم الحكمان، وتفرق الناس على غير اتفاق.




([1]) صحيح مسلم.

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## I.K.S.

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
وكان مروقها_ أي طائفة الخوارج _لما حكم الحكمان : والمقصود هنا عملية التحكيم التي حدثت بين علي ومعاوية رضى الله عنهما


----------



## Huda

إتحادية قبائل الشاوية said:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> وكان مروقها_ أي طائفة الخوارج _لما حكم الحكمان : والمقصود هنا عملية التحكيم التي حدثت بين علي ومعاوية رضى الله عنهما


جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## I.K.S.

وإياك


----------

